# Adderall scare & induced vomiting advise



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents

So, my wife and I had a big scare tonight. I am prescribed 15mg Adderall tablets and carelessness on MY part left the bottle in a spot where Bruce could get to it. For those unfamiliar what Adderall is.. it is an amphetamine medication used to treat ADHD (attention problems). 

Anyway, we were sitting around watching TV and Bruce was doing his normal running around. Next thing I know I heard a sound and knew right away what it was. He knocked over a cap-less bottle (cap dropped in toilet days ago ugh) of the pills. I was on him in literally a second but that's all it takes. I didn't hear any crunching noise from chewing and I searched his mouth right away for any sign (color, residue, molars, etc). The thing that worried me was the way he was licking his lips as he does after eating something.

I searched online a couple weeks ago what would happen if he ever got a hold of one. By doing this I knew it wasn't good and we had to act fast. While my wife looked over Bruce, I made the round of calls to the vet and eventually the ASPCA poison hotline. While on the phone with them, I grabbed a pill and offered it to Bruce to see what he did. He sniffed it and pushed it away with his nose. I considered this a good sign because he really doesn't like eating anything non-food.

Once on with the poison expert they walked me through the following information:


*Adderall Ingestion Symtoms*


Pacing
Panting
Trembling
Agitation
Restlessness
Rapid Heartbeat

Depending on the type of Adderall, tablet or extended release, the effects can start to show up anywhere from 30 minutes to 3 hours. 

Before these symptoms even show up though, you want to take action and induce vomiting to clear out the stomach. To achieve this follow these instructions:

*Inducing Vomiting*


Feed 1/2 slice of bread to help soak up any dissolved pill in stomach

1 TEASPOON of Hydrogen Peroxide either mixed with food or administered through medicine syringe

Keep chi moving around to make sure they aren't preventing themselves from throwing up

Results should occur in under 15 minutes

If chi has not thrown up after 15 minutes, repeat ONE time

If after second attempt there is still no vomiting.. proceed to vet for professional help


Bruce ended up vomiting after only 5 minutes. Poor thing emptied his stomach and probably the top part of intestines with how much he threw up. All in all he heaved about 10 times, with all the food being in the first 7. After that he was dry heaving and we were eventually able to calm him down and keep him calm.

I searched carefully and was unable to find anything. By this time about 30 minutes have past and we still did not see any symptoms of the Adderall. At this point I called the poison expert back and he said it looks like he's in the clear but gave me a list of things to watch out for during the night. He suggested not feeding Bruce until the next morning so his stomach can reset itself. We were allowed to feed him some yogurt because it's easier for their stomachs to digest.

At the time of this posting it has been over 4 hours and it appears he never ingested a pill from the start. It took me a nanosecond to make the decision to treat this as if he ate one and I imagine any sane dog owner would do the same. If there is doubt, always lean towards being safe. Bruce appears to be back to his normal self and besides the gross peroxide and the heaving, I think he deserves a long nights sleep and a trip to every fun dog activity tomorrow.

The lessons I learned from this are numerous and I'll spare you the ones involving my utter madness of leaving pills somewhere accessible to anything not me or my wife. 


Always keep phone numbers handy (vet, ER clinic, ASPCA, etc.)

Keep the address of ER clinic in phone/GPS so transportation is seamless

Keep a bottle of hydrogen peroxide for situations such as this. If you suspect your chi has eaten anything you think is harmful.. get it out of them!




Thanks for reading and I hope this comes in handy for someone that has an emergency such as ours. Really hope no one needs to though!


----------



## WinniesMum

Thank you for sharing this. I will definitely follow your advice.
And I'm so glad your chi is ok. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis

Wow, I'm glad everything turned out OK. 

We had a 5 month old baby chi, that ate one thyroid pill (I take it) on the floor. She was so fast. I had read up on stuff to have on hand, and I'm a med tech too. I gave her some peroxide, she did vomit up stuff, but the ER wanted me to bring her in. Her heart rate was over 220 beats when she got there. They gave her a sedating shot and a shot to stop her stomach heaves. After 3 hours she was discharged. Heart beat down to 160. Quite a scare. This was a tiny pup; barely over 2 pounds at 5 months. She grew up to be over 5 pounds!


----------



## rubia

I am a firm advocate for being prepared with the hydrogen peroxide. I advice people ti induce vomitting in the bath tub if you can . You are able to contain the pup in a small quiet space, it is easy to clean up, and you will see for certain what comes up.

Some pups are more prone than other to eating naughty things. 

from now on bet you keep all medicine away in a cupboard or something...glad that he is okay


----------

